# Toxic trainer?



## squekers998

Today was my lesson and it was horrible. It was a group lesson and there where 4 other people there. The instructor doesn't even comment anything about me we do is walk trot and canter the whole time. We don't do anything new it almost seems like the instructor really doesn't care about me. I remember my different lessons and the difference stable we used to do all kinds of things during a group lesson but here it's nothing! Seems like she doesn't like me when I say hi she doesn't even say anything back ):
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear

If you are not learning anything and you don't like the lessons, find another one. Instruction costs and time are too valuable to waste.


----------



## squekers998

waresbear said:


> If you are not learning anything and you don't like the lessons, find another one. Instruction costs and time are too valuable to waste.


Yes i know I am a college student and I don't have that much $$$ in the pocket. Addition she only sits on her butt she doesn't even get up!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thoroughbredlover33

Ouch. Sounds like she's uninterested. Maybe she's getting bored with her job. I'd definitely get a different instructor if there was another there or find a different barn.


----------



## Hang on Fi

Yup, time to find a new trainer... 

I always took it as a compliment when my trainer didn't say anything to me in a group lessons. You bet she was watching me though when she put me in two-point at a walk and I tried to cheat  

However, sounds like the trainer isn't up to par with being your instructor.


----------



## waresbear

Then save your money for a decent instructor that will teach you something. I have gone through more riding instructors than years you have been alive. I would give them at least two or three chances, if I didn't learn anything or wasn't comfortable with their method of teaching, I would not come back. No, I don't expect an instructor to compliment me, or anything like that, but I expect verbal instruction, correction and some sort of exercise to practice at home, if I didn't get that, see ya!


----------



## squekers998

waresbear said:


> Then save your money for a decent instructor that will teach you something. I have gone through more riding instructors than years you have been alive. I would give them at least two or three chances, if I didn't learn anything or wasn't comfortable with their method of teaching, I would not come back. No, I don't expect an instructor to compliment me, or anything like that, but I expect verbal instruction, correction and some sort of exercise to practice at home, if I didn't get that, see ya!


Definitely! She put me on a different horse that canters way differently from other horse I rode last week. I understand that she's the owner and she has a lot on her mind but I mean come on switching horses every week and riding around in circles isn't going to teach me anything
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear

Sorry to hijack your thread, however, is it more difficult to find a good instructor when a person has to use the lesson horses? I have never ridden with an instructor that had horses to use for lesson, I always had my own horses, in fact my coach/instructor now, the absolute best I have ever had, it was almost like learning to ride all over again for the better, has no horses and doesn't ride herself.


----------



## ligoleth

Riding in circles and switching horses teaches more than you think. I have ridden several different horses in my riding career, and each one of them have taught me something new. 

Circles teach you control. It teaches you balance, it challenges your position. Circles are bloody hard.


----------



## Larissa

Switching horses reg. creates more confidence so you don't just get confident riding one horse, but you learn to be confident despite the horse she puts you on. Riding at a walk, trot, and canter are primary starting points in lessons. She may want you to get these very solid and develop a good independent seat (if you don't have one). Riding in circles also is helpful, it is easier to control a horse cantering in a circle then in a straight away for example. It is easier because you don't have to worry about them running off with you as much, allowing you to focus more on yourself, your cues, your seat, your hands, position, etc.. Some instructors are very quiet, just like some non horse people. If this is a big concern, I suggest speaking with her. Tell her that you feel she dislikes you maybe because when you say hi and try being friendly she doesn't say anything and that makes you feel uncomfortable?, and ask her what her current goals for you are. I would suggest that before ditching her, and over sitting in silence. Who knows, maybe she thinks you know what she is thinking, or maybe she is waiting for you to say something and or get bored so she can challenge you as a rider.


----------



## waresbear

Sure riding in circles is good, sure riding different horses is good, however if you are getting no feed back, no instruction, no nothing from the person instructing, why are they there exactly?


----------



## squekers998

waresbear said:


> Sure riding in circles is good, sure riding different horses is good, however if you are getting no feed back, no instruction, no nothing from the person instructing, why are they there exactly?


That's true she isn't giving me pointers, not making the lessons harder, and she's not respecting me the only thing I can do is see how my group is next time and if anything changes and/or talk to her
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ligoleth

I'm not arguing against the fact that this trainer isn't the greatest. What I am arguing against is the fact that horses and circles are "useless." Even without instruction, I find plenty of things to work on in a circle that can always be fixed... like bending, control, keeping proper balance, and dang nabbit, keeping it the proper size!


----------



## squekers998

Deschutes said:


> I'm not arguing against the fact that this trainer isn't the greatest. What I am arguing against is the fact that horses and circles are "useless." Even without instruction, I find plenty of things to work on in a circle that can always be fixed... like bending, control, keeping proper balance, and dang nabbit, keeping it the proper size!


I understand what your saying I'm not trying to argue. Yes circles are importent but we aren't even doing them we are more or less just riding around the ring.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chasin Ponies

Your big problem here is group lessons. I have never had a student come to me after taking group lessons that could even do the basics. When you are first learning to ride, you have to have intense, individual attention and I've never seen anyone accomplish this in a group. 
I've said it before-groups are for people just casually trying out riding to see if they like it and for some it's just a way to get on a horse without shelling out a lot of money. Even though I could make a lot more money in a shorter amount of time with groups, I refuse to teach that way.
Does this instructor have private lessons available? Since you are not confident about her teaching skills, see if you can sit in on a private lesson and assure yourself that this woman knows what she is doing. Switch to private if you really want to learn something.

For the 2nd point, you really need to ride a LOT of differant horses to become a good rider so instead of being upset, you should welcome the chance. Over my many years of riding literally hundreds of horses, the rankest ones taught me the most even though it wasn't much fun!


----------



## IndiesaurusRex

Chasin Ponies said:


> Your big problem here is group lessons. I have never had a student come to me after taking group lessons that could even do the basics. When you are first learning to ride, you have to have intense, individual attention and I've never seen anyone accomplish this in a group.
> I've said it before-groups are for people just casually trying out riding to see if they like it and for some it's just a way to get on a horse without shelling out a lot of money. Even though I could make a lot more money in a shorter amount of time with groups, I refuse to teach that way.
> Does this instructor have private lessons available? Since you are not confident about her teaching skills, see if you can sit in on a private lesson and assure yourself that this woman knows what she is doing. Switch to private if you really want to learn something.


I can't say I totally agree with this. I take part in a group lesson every single week at my college, and my riding has come on leaps and bounds - we also have a very good instructor. You say group lessons don't teach anything, but my work teach children in group lessons (private is much more expensive), and we've turned out some very good little riders who were total beginners when they started, who now compete and do pony club activities. My college also teaches in group lessons - they have no choice, there's too many students to give individual lessons. And yet I see people go from struggling with flat work in their first month of their course, to being able to jump a 3 foot course confidently on a difficult horse after the two year course is done.

The group lesson isn't the issue - it's the instructor.


----------



## KigerQueen

^ My highschool had horses and we did group lessons. The more advanced students got to tool around and work an basics while she got the beginners started, then she would have the advanced people (me) work on something new. At one point i was teaching a sacred newbie to post on one of the horses (my second fave) on the lunge line. within 30 min i had her posting AND off the lunge because she was no longer scared. So group lessons can work.

Well if she dose not give you what you are looking for find another. As a collage student myself, i refuse to waste money. And during school my time is valuable (not so much now lol). If you are doing the same thing with no feed back and she is not receptive to talking to you i would find a new trainer/instructor. Once i get a job (and bite the bullet and drive the stick shift) Ill be taking lessons and im going to be REALLY picky.


----------



## squekers998

^I agree with you! it almost seems like she doesn’t care anymore, all the horses are extremely dirty, I remember the first day I was there she didn’t even give me a tour of the place like she thought I would knew where everything was! I’m not trying to go on a rant and yell at her no. I remember my other instructors that I had and compared to her I rather have an instructor that is late 15 min and trains you and makes you get better, then one who sits on their butt doing nothing. That’s my thought..


----------



## dreamracer

Where in wîsconsin are you?


----------



## Gossalyn

i think the group lesson point is valid, but to a point. You can still learn in a group lesson, but the more people in the ring, the less individual attention you get... for sure.

It's still good to supplement your group lessons with some one on one time so that not only does your trainer yell instructions to you, but then watches you completely as you execute them and has time to give you feedback w/o being rushed.


----------



## Zexious

^I don't think Group lessons are necessarily less helpful, just different.

Some benefits to taking a Group lesson include watching other students execute (properly or improperly) the assigned exercise or pattern and hearing/seeing/learning from others mistakes.
Any good trainer will still give each student individual attention.


----------



## Cruiser

I had an instructor like that, as I got older I realized why. The instructor couldn't ride any better than w/t/c around the ring, and she got five or six new beginners every year. So why bother keep one or two more experienced riders happy, because they have replacements coming every year, that didn't mind w/t/c around the ring endlessly.


----------



## equitate

Are YOU even asking questions, cleaning the horses, attempting to change yourself? It worries me that a student would think that riding different horses and using figures teach them nothing. Educational participation runs both ways. You might find she would be very interested if you asked (for more help), or is what you signed up for just a group ride or ???


----------



## Corporal

This is a business arrangement and since you do not care for the $return find a better instructor. I never taught this way and my lessons had up to 5 people in an hour lesson. I was always losing my voice bc I didn't take my eyes off of my students.
I also told new inquirers to come and WATCH a lesson to see if my style of teaching was "Their Cup of Tea." It save a LOT of, "I didn't know it was going to be like this."
Go _watch_ your next teacher, before you commit.


----------



## mahalopele

squekers998 said:


> Today was my lesson and it was horrible. It was a group lesson and there where 4 other people there. The instructor doesn't even comment anything about me we do is walk trot and canter the whole time. We don't do anything new it almost seems like the instructor really doesn't care about me. I remember my different lessons and the difference stable we used to do all kinds of things during a group lesson but here it's nothing! Seems like she doesn't like me when I say hi she doesn't even say anything back ):
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I've had sooooooooooooooooooooo many instructors do that, it's ridiculous. 
#1: she let us loose in the arena, and went to go do chores
#2: only did trail rides
#3/current: good instructor except that she doesn't do anything new

So, yeah. I understand.


----------



## squekers998

mahalopele said:


> I've had sooooooooooooooooooooo many instructors do that, it's ridiculous.
> #1: she let us loose in the arena, and went to go do chores
> #2: only did trail rides
> #3/current: good instructor except that she doesn't do anything new
> 
> So, yeah. I understand.


thank goodness that I got out of there at the new barn that I am I'm progressing so much I don't think i would have done anything if i was still there! all the review that I found on the barn were soo positive I don't know where they getting it from


----------



## STT GUY

Teaching isn't telling, it is sharing, asking questions and listening which when done correctly is a VERY interactive exercise and should consume all of the teachers attention during a lesson.

My wife and I owned a company which taught high-performance motorcycle riding on race tracks all over the USA. Our company did 150 to 170 days per year and we chose our staff for their ability to listen and for their ability to communicate effectively. Yes, they were all very good riders but there are a lot of fast racers out there...there are NOT a lot of them who can effectively transfer knowledge of their craft to others.


----------



## squekers998

STT GUY said:


> Teaching isn't telling, it is sharing, asking questions and listening which when done correctly is a VERY interactive exercise and should consume all of the teachers attention during a lesson.
> 
> My wife and I owned a company which taught high-performance motorcycle riding on race tracks all over the USA. Our company did 150 to 170 days per year and we chose our staff for their ability to listen and for their ability to communicate effectively. Yes, they were all very good riders but there are a lot of fast racers out there...there are NOT a lot of them who can effectively transfer knowledge of their craft to others.


Yes exactly! My moms a teacher also and she wants the kids to ask questions and be involved with the learning process. When I finished the lessons she's like the lesson was $40 and I gave it to her and She didn't even ask if I wanted another lesson I had to tell her that I did. It's hard to find people that aren't materialistic
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Remali

Glad you got out of there and have a better trainer now. It makes a huge difference. I got to this thread a bit late, but the trainer you used to have sounds really terrible. Have fun and enjoy the new barn!


----------



## BreezylBeezyl

Nevermind, I see you have moved now! Good luck!


----------



## QHDragon

I was with the same trainer for about 10 years. She was the one that taught me how to ride, how to behave around horses, how to care for horses, etc etc. She taught me a ton, and I will be forever grateful to her and the care that she took to make sure that all of her students had a well rounded equestrian education. However, her specialty seemed to be getting students started in riding and getting a solid foundation going. Once I wanted to start getting more into the nitty gritty of riding and just walking, trotting, cantering, and starting to hop over some poles started to get tiresome I started to find myself in lessons like the one you described. I found that she would give me some very basic instruction and then let me do my own thing while she focused more on the other riders. If I had a specific question she would answer and then leave me back to my own devices. 

So I found a new trainer, and it sounds like that may be what you need to do as well. There are some people out there who are just fantastic at getting people started, and then there are other trainers out there who are fantastic at getting developed riders to the next level. I found a trainer that was fantastic at getting developed riders to the next level and had a blast, started jumping higher, and really getting into the nitty gritty of what goes into developing a horse. 

My current trainer is fantastic at getting young horses started, and we have already discussed that once my mare and I are successful at 1st level I will probably have to find somebody else to take lessons from, which I am totally okay with.


----------



## Best In Blue

Hmm.
That just sounds bad. I think there are a few things to consider.
1. Do you feel safe with this trainer?
2. Is this trainer helping you achieve your riding goals?
Do you want to be a casual rider who comes a few times to ride, or a national competitor?
3. Are you happy? If you aren't happy, why are you wating your money on this trainer?


----------



## sunnyone

Sound like you're not satisfied with the service. You could give her a chance and talk to instructor about your concerns and give her time to make a change, or move on...you will just keep getting unhappier and, as you say, money doesn't grow on trees for most of us.


----------

